
Ask HN: Books/resources to learn the technical aspects of Video Conferencing? - Whazzzup
I assume the most important aspect of this is Networking but could be wrong. If anyone knows of any resources or can point me in a direction that would be great
======
avinashn
[https://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webrtc/infrastructur...](https://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webrtc/infrastructure/)
For STUN/TURN

[https://docs.bigbluebutton.org/support/faq.html](https://docs.bigbluebutton.org/support/faq.html)
For implementation details like average network usage and storage and other
things

[http://www.aosabook.org/en/jitsi.html](http://www.aosabook.org/en/jitsi.html)
Outdated but seemed the most relevant so had to include

[https://webrtchacks.com/sfu-cascading/](https://webrtchacks.com/sfu-
cascading/) By a jitsi dev apparently

I'm no expert but have gotten into this whole thing trying to get one set up
for my university. One problem I've come to find is that no one seems to
discuss about is the total network usage if you are hosting this on cloud. The
egress on this seem bankruptable on any of the major cloud providers. How are
people doing self hosting if they don't have an idle Intel xeon on prem? Where
else can I get affordable egress pricing on ~35 TB/ month / 250 users?

~~~
lozf
> Where else can I get affordable egress pricing on ~35 TB/ month / 250 users?

I saw this linked in another thread:
[https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/](https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/)

I have no affiliation or even experience with them, but $25 monthly for 100TB
on a range of servers might work for you.

------
quietriot
Audio channel echo cancellation sophistication and effectiveness will separate
the men from the boys. A poor implementation is obvious and annoying. Having
this under your belt is important.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_suppression_and_cancellat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echo_suppression_and_cancellation)
[https://www.adaptivedigital.com/vqe-suite/echo-
cancellation-...](https://www.adaptivedigital.com/vqe-suite/echo-cancellation-
explained/)

------
meltek
SIP Protocol, various RFCs

